# error in freebsd package



## gadz30795 (May 20, 2010)

can anyone have an idea how to fix this situation?



```
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]x11@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/libXi/work/libXi-1.3/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## crsd (May 20, 2010)

Your paste provides absolutely no info, other than what *you* should do (paste full `make configure` output, paste /usr/ports/x11/libXi/work/libXi-1.3/config.log, paste installed packages list).


----------



## gadz30795 (May 20, 2010)

here is the log file ... 


```
=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~= PuTTY log 2010.05.19 22:56:57 =~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=
make intstall clean

===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on executable: tclsh8.5 - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on executable: wish8.5 - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on executable: swig1.3 - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   graphviz-2.26.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libXi
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   libXi-1.3,1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>  Configuring for libXi-1.3,1
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for cc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for XI... configure: error: Package requirements (xproto >= 7.0.13 x11 >= 1.2.99.1 xextproto >= 7.0.3 xext >= 1.0.99.1 inputproto 
>= 1.9.99.902) were not met:

Requested 'x11 >= 1.2.99.1' but version of X11 is 1.2.1
Requested 'xext >= 1.0.99.1' but version of Xext is 1.0.5
Requested 'inputproto >= 1.9.99.902' but version of InputProto is 1.5.0

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XI_CFLAGS
and XI_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]x11@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/libXi/work/libXi-1.3/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXi.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
ciso-xenmaster#
```


----------



## crsd (May 20, 2010)

Try updating your *installed* ports first (you should have libX11-1.3.3,1 libXext-1.1.1,1 inputproto-2.0 with recent ports tree).


----------

